# Java Parameter übergeben



## The_S (9. Aug 2005)

Ich schein seit ca. ner halben Stunde total auf dem Schlauch zu stehen :autsch: . Is mir ja scho fast peinlich   , aber warum bekomme ich bei deisem Code


```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class Titel extends JApplet {
	
	String text = getParameter("get");
	
	public void paint(Graphics comp) {
		
		Graphics2D comp2D = (Graphics2D)comp;
		comp2D.setColor(new Color(120, 0, 0));
		comp2D.fillRect(0, 0, 400, 100);
		comp2D.setColor(Color.black);
		comp2D.fillRoundRect(0, 0, 400, 200, 100, 100);
	}
}
```

und dieser Einbettung


```
<html>
<body bgcolor="#760404" lang=DE style='tab-interval:35.4pt'>
<p align=center>
<applet code="Titel.class" width="400" height="100" align="ABSMIDDLE">
<PARAM NAME="get" VALUE=Willkommen>
</applet>
</p>
<applet code="WebMenu.class" width="120" height="350">
</applet>
</html>
```

(hab zwei Applets) eine

java.lang.NullPointerException
	at java.applet.Applet.getParameter(Unknown Source)
	at Titel.<init>(Titel.java:6)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

???

Beginne schon an mir selbst zu zweifeln :roll:  :cry:  :?  :autsch:  ???:L  :bahnhof:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (9. Aug 2005)

hm..ich denke mal die parameter sind erst nach dem init erreichbar, oder ?

also init methode überschreiben und darin dann den parameter abfragen


```
public class Titel extends Applet{
  String get;

   public void init(...){
      get = getParameter("get");
   }
}
```


----------



## The_S (9. Aug 2005)

Ja so gehts  . Thx a lot


----------

